
Power Company Sends Fire-Spewing Drone to Burn Trash Off High-Voltage Wires - lsh123
http://gizmodo.com/power-company-sends-fire-spewing-drone-to-burn-trash-of-1792482517
======
rmason
I wonder if these drones would quickly melt ice? In Michigan that is a big
problem, couple years back people in Lansing were without power for 8-10 days
during a bad ice storm.

